# GE standard 30" stove/oven to 20lb propane tank



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: GE standard 30&quot; stove/oven to 20lb propane tank*



admarzipal said:


> Do I need the double regulator to make this attachment?


Yes. A 20lbs cylinder is a bit small and won't last very long. It'll get cold after a short time and have to be warmed back up before you can continue to use it. 

Check which fitting you need for your cylinder. It may support QCC1/ACME and/or POL threads. See video to see the difference. 





You need you use a 2 stage regulator if it's inside. Here's an RV regulator. 
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00A13MNO2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_vUwXBbXQ5APJK
Cheaper version. 
https://www.amazon.ca/Mr-Heater-F27...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=X4Q25WA9P0JVKDNGHRQ3
Houses have stricter rules and need a different version. Something like this:
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01MY6TJ88/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_s8wXBb3QW7CMQ


Cheers!


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

admarzipal said:


> I just bought a very basic new GE 30" gas stove... can't figure out how to actually connect the thing to my 20# propane tank!


 Are you using this stove outside near the grill?




> I've been researching it, and haven't found a conclusive answer.


If the question is about how to use the stove INSIDE, like in your kitchen, the answers will include a larger volume tank, piping and professional licensed gas fitters.


----------



## admarzipal (Oct 16, 2018)

I have used this type of setup before. That is, a 30" oven/stove hooked up to a 20# propane. It worked sufficiently; only had to change the tank every couple of weeks.

I don't have a larger tank or a place for it.

It is in a kitchen but it is only semi-indoor.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Back in the good ole days propane suppliers ( those that deliver with their truck and also fill small bottles at their headquarters ) were good about helping people in your situation. Consider trying to locate one if you haven't. The wife and I lived 5 years with a set-up like yours and had some of the best hot meals ever.:smile:The only problem encountered was when I was away for work and her nor the neighbor man knew the bottles had left hand threads.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: GE standard 30&quot; stove/oven to 20lb propane tank*



admarzipal said:


> I have used this type of setup before. That is, a 30" oven/stove hooked up to a 20# propane. It worked sufficiently; only had to change the tank every couple of weeks.
> 
> I don't have a larger tank or a place for it.
> 
> ...


A dual stage is still safer. 

A single stage has trouble regulating a smooth output pressure in this case. If it's an outdoor appliance, and it fluctuates, you just have a small fireball. Except for the missing eyebrow, not a big problem. Inside, it could start a fire. 

The regulators I posted also have an extra safety where in the worst case scenario, both regs break, you only end up with a fireball. Without that protection, the range goes away. If that's inside a house, the house also goes away. 

PS. A single 20lbs propane cylinder has the potential energy to do some serious damage. (roughly about 220lbs of TNT, in terms of energy) 

Cheers!


----------



## RAL238 (May 20, 2018)

You should never keep a filled propane tank indoors. Just isn't safe and in many places is also illegal.


----------



## admarzipal (Oct 16, 2018)

Thanks you, supers05! I will get the dual regulator.


Also, thanks, SeniorSitizen. I will check into local help. I've been cooking on a hotplate and toaster oven for years! I have learned how to make do, but am excited about the possibility of actually having a real oven!


Also, of course I know my set-up isn't normal; the folks at the hardware store have told me that, the tech on the support line for the manufacturer told me that.... 



And I know it can be unsafe. Of course I want to be as safe as possible. That is why I am trying to do my research. I appreciate forums such as these because there isn't much easily accessed info about how to do unconventional things yourself.


----------

